# Springfield 911



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge with this gun? Springfield 911 in 380. I was looking at a Kimber micro 380 but one shop had the Springfield and I liked it also. 

I am looking for a new pocket pistol. I have carried a North American 22 magnum 5 shot revolver for 15 years but am wanting something with a little more.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I haven't read up on this too much but saw it then other day at the gun counter and thought it might be worth researching for a pocket carry. Supposedly it looks like you have a pocket knife clipped to the inside of your pocket and it fits the curce of your body so it doesn't "print" much.

Taurus 180 Curve® Pistol | 380 Auto 6+1 Rds Black With Laser and Light
Taurus USA › product-details › category...

I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry II in 9mm and I really like it. I've had it for a little over a year and am very happy with it. I don't have any experience with their 380 or the Springfield you mentioned so sorry ...no help there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Taurus 180 Curve® Pistol | 380 Auto 6+1 Rds Black With Laser and Light


I'd not buy that one.

Taurus doesn't have that great a quality reputation with their latest production and that one is a gimmick that's a relatively new model.

It's hard to tell someone else which handgun to get, because they have to like the way it feels in *their* hand. 

Most of the major brands are pretty much equal in quality overall.

I think I'd go with a 9mm instead of a 380 since many of the newer models are close in size and the ammo is cheaper as well has having more loads available.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If I didn't do reloading and it was going to be a new caliber to me, and most of the variables being close to equal, I would likely go with the cheaper ammunition. If you are choosing between a Spfld and a Kimber you won't be disappointed with either one.
Taurus is a love hate thing with folks. I bought a 24/7 in 45 cal years ago and love it. Love the feel, love the action and used it to qualify. Most accurate semi auto I have. That said, I wouldn't buy anything else they market, and that is just me. FYI my daily carry is a 1911.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I like both choices if I were going with .380
For a smallish carry gun, I'd look at the Kimber Micro 9.
I don't have a Kimber, but it's something I'd love to have.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I am a believer that for proper concealment, one might have to have a couple of choices depending on clothing and circumstances. My routine carry gun is a Walther PPS in 40. But there are times it is not appropriate do to size. That's why I am looking for something a bit smaller framed. As stated, my current pocket gun for such situations is the 22 magnum but I am wanting something with a bit more punch in our current environment. That is the reason for the 380. The physical size of the Kimber or the Springfield works for my purpose but I am unfamiliar with modern Springfield guns which is the reason I thought I would ask if anyone had first hand experience.

BTW- I am very sensitive to the trigger pull on my guns and the other 380 choices I have handled (Ruger, Taurus, etc) have to long of a trigger pull. I prefer the shorter pull of the single action and that is why I have narrowed the choices to the Kimber and Springfield.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Cornhusker said:


> I like both choices if I were going with .380
> For a smallish carry gun, I'd look at the Kimber Micro 9.
> I don't have a Kimber, but it's something I'd love to have.


I like the Kimber micro 9 as well. I think it's a bit smaller than my ultra carry II.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> I bought a 24/7 in 45 cal years ago and love it.


Years ago the quality was more consistent.
There was a time I would have preferred a Taurus revolver over a Colt revolver.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Update if anyone is interested. 

I decided to go with the Springfield 911. It carries well and it is very accurate. It has jammed a few times while shooting target loads but hadn't jammed with the defense ammo at the range. 

Well, last night I found myself in a fairly hairy situation with a 22 inch copperhead at my kennels and put it into action in a high stress situation. I lead the snake just a bit to far with the first shot because he was moving fairly rapidly forward. I was having to lean against the chain link kennel to get a bit of an angle so the bullet would travel away from the dogs if it ricocheted. The snake stopped and pulled the first third of his body back so he could strike. I aimed again and nothing. Quickly cleared the jamb and shot him in the head. Situation over.

I will be shopping for a Kimber this weekend if I can locate one. 

I would not recommend the Springfield to anyone.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Wouldn't a .410 shotshell be better for snakes?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Wouldn't a .410 shotshell be better for snakes?


Absolutely.

And when I am working around the farm I carry a judge loaded with #4. I was only at the kennel feeding just after dark. I've never had an issue with snakes at the kennel. They normally give the dogs a wide berth. I didn't have time to go get anything else including the shovel that was about 45 feet away at the other e d of the kennel. It was 2 feet from going into the kennel with one of my dogs and moving fairly quickly. I used what I had handy.

But it did show me that in a real life or death situation that I don't want to be dependent on a gun that is prone to jamb. And I was just sharing what I had learned about a gun that I had previously asked for reviews.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Ah. Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread.

I hypothetically have a beautiful 1928 Ruby .38 Special revolver. Very cool.

However, it has a tendency to misfire. So it sits and only gets out when I go shooting. I would love to use it as a home defense weapon, or a truck gun, but it is not reliable enough.

Hypothetically of course.

I hypothetically carry a Taurus 1911 .45 when out and about. Great gun.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Update if anyone is interested.
> 
> I decided to go with the Springfield 911. It carries well and it is very accurate. It has jammed a few times while shooting target loads but hadn't jammed with the defense ammo at the range.
> 
> ...


Sorry it didn’t work out well for you. Know that both Sig and Colt also make versions of the mini-1911 that you’re looking for. The Sig in .380 is the P238, and the 9mm is the P938. I have both and have found them to be excellent at what they do. I still occasionally carry my P938, and trust it implicitly.

I like and own a couple Kimbers, but be aware that their pocket guns’ reputation for reliability is not stellar. Of the four mini-1911 makers today, the Sig is by far the most prolific, and the one you’re most likely to find spare magazines and parts for.

As much as I like some of Springfield’s guns (an old XD SC .40 is still my go-to farm/tractor pistol), Springfield is not your friend.

You may or may not be one to care about the politics of the gun industry, but it’s worth noting that Springfield (and Rock River) tried to pull a fast one on Illinois gun owners a few years back, and many of us have not forgotten.
If you’re interested:
https://gunstoday.com/why-is-everyone-boycotting-springfield-armory/


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Sorry it didn’t work out well for you. Know that both Sig and Colt also make versions of the mini-1911 that you’re looking for. The Sig in .380 is the P238, and the 9mm is the P938. I have both and have found them to be excellent at what they do. I still occasionally carry my P938, and trust it implicitly.
> 
> I like and own a couple Kimbers, but be aware that their pocket guns’ reputation for reliability is not stellar. Of the four mini-1911 makers today, the Sig is by far the most prolific, and the one you’re most likely to find spare magazines and parts for.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the sharing your knowledge. I will look into the P938. I'm thinking the 9mm will probably be better.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the 9mm opens up ammunition options , cost and availability , at least when times are normal.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Thank you for the sharing your knowledge. I will look into the P938. I'm thinking the 9mm will probably be better.


Like GPC says, ammo options and price will almost always be better with 9mm. Until a few years ago, 380 could be counted on in a shortage, but it got so popular in the last few years that it no longer carries that advantage- plus 380 is generally more expensive, especially during times when ammo is cheap and plentiful. 

Out of a short-barreled pocket pistol 380 is not at much of a disadvantage to 9mm, in terms of terminal performance. 

Where a 380 is really nice is in how much lighter most action springs are. If you have trouble gripping and racking a 9mm’s slide, a 380 will be much easier to work. 

938’s a great little pistol. You’ll like it (or the 238 if you decide to go 380).


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Like GPC says, ammo options and price will almost always be better with 9mm. Until a few years ago, 380 could be counted on in a shortage, but it got so popular in the last few years that it no longer carries that advantage- plus 380 is generally more expensive, especially during times when ammo is cheap and plentiful.
> 
> Out of a short-barreled pocket pistol 380 is not at much of a disadvantage to 9mm, in terms of terminal performance.
> 
> ...


Thanks again to both you and GCP for your advice. I picked up the 938 and am very pleased so far. I fired a few rounds at a water bottle tonight but I'm looking forward to getting to the range and breaking it in. It has a nice trigger pull which as I said I need. And the 9mm makes ammo acquisition simpler as you guys said.

I even went through the ammo cabinet and found a couple black talons I had stuck in the back for safe keeping to load it with for carrying.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is a good idea to find one SD ammo and stock it deep practice with it regular.

the fancy ammo like black talons , while good leads to the not shooting of it regular. people revere a particular type off ammo pay a buck a round or more for it then don't practice with it enough.

your better off having a round that maybe isn't as great at expanding or doesn't make perfect mushrooms like some of the higher dollar ammo.

as an example a guy gets 2 boxes of we will call them Uber-Awsome bullets but they are 1.50 a round the come in boxes of 25 he has 38 dollars a box into this ammo but only 50 rounds total he stores it away in the safe loading 1 magazine to shoot it and decide that it works in his gun , loads a second magazine and carries it for years. when it comes time to hit a snake he keeps missing , he could have hit that snake a few times with the FMJ he practices with but he empties his mag of Uber-Awesome and still hasn't hit the snake.

would the guy have been just as well of shooting a snake with FMJ ,yes bullets would hardly have time to expand in a snake any way unless it was a monster of snake.

if he could find a round closer to 50 cents each and practiced a few mags of them every month to know right where they hit that would have OK expansion , not uber awsome ammo but reliable and well practiced with would be a better choice when you really do need to use the gun.

don't be afraid to practice with your carry ammo or it is harming more than it can help.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it is a good idea to find one SD ammo and stock it deep practice with it regular.
> 
> the fancy ammo like black talons , while good leads to the not shooting of it regular. people revere a particular type off ammo pay a buck a round or more for it then don't practice with it enough.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for your advice. Your point is well received .


----------

